# Making feminized seeds from feminized plant



## Ezekiel17 (Nov 12, 2009)

Can i make feminized seeds from 2 feminized plants??? what would happen if i would cross feminized hermie with feminized not hermie


----------



## Ezekiel17 (Nov 12, 2009)

please help i really need this information


----------



## Cheese101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ezekiel17 said:


> please help i really need this information


Ye Ive Made A Feminized Hermie And Seed Other Fem Befor 
Depends On The Genetics And So On Could Be Good Could Be Bad Same As Normal Breeding Try To Let The One You Want To Hermie Hermie Thru Old Age Rather Than Stress Then Introduce Your Female


----------



## Ezekiel17 (Nov 12, 2009)

but the seeds wont be hermie ???


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 12, 2009)

The seeds should not turn out to be hermies unless grown under stress that would trigger hermaphroditizationismness, lol,but its possible. Ive read if you OVER-flower a plant for an extra two weeks past her prime harvesting time, she will develope male pollen sacs in a last attempt to make a seed before dying. The only down side to using this pollen to make a female seed, its only viable for so long (lasts a few weeks refridgerated i think). So you would have to have a seperate grow already flowering to use the pollen on. After asking a similar question myself, and considering other alternatives, I found that Colloidial Silver was the best and safest way to make feminized seeds. CS is non-toxic and I bought some from a health food place that was selling it as an immune booster for people to drink. By spraying colloidial silver on (female) flowering branches every day for two to three weeks it will stress the plant and cause her to become an It (hermie). Therefore resulting in self polination and female seeds. I am in the middle of this process right now. So well see if any viable seeds are produced. Its said to work


----------



## Cheese101 (Nov 12, 2009)

drumbum3218 said:


> The seeds should not turn out to be hermies unless grown under stress that would trigger hermaphroditizationismness, lol,but its possible. Ive read if you OVER-flower a plant for an extra two weeks past her prime harvesting time, she will develope male pollen sacs in a last attempt to make a seed before dying. The only down side to using this pollen to make a female seed, its only viable for so long (lasts a few weeks refridgerated i think). So you would have to have a seperate grow already flowering to use the pollen on. After asking a similar question myself, and considering other alternatives, I found that Colloidial Silver was the best and safest way to make feminized seeds. CS is non-toxic and I bought some from a health food place that was selling it as an immune booster for people to drink. By spraying colloidial silver on (female) flowering branches every day for two to three weeks it will stress the plant and cause her to become an It (hermie). Therefore resulting in self polination and female seeds. I am in the middle of this process right now. So well see if any viable seeds are produced. Its said to work


You Say Not Hermies If Not Stressed But You Clearly Point Out You Give Them CS To Stress Them To Hermie LMAO
Trust Me Ive Done It Befor Mate Dnt Go Giving Advice You Cant Give Or Youve Read Off The Net You Should Not Stress To Herm Let It Doit Itself 
He Dont Wanna Self Polinate He Wants To Polinate Another Plant Ther For If Stressed To Herm Then It Will Most Likly Stay In The Genetics Meaning That The Pollen Be Less Reliable


----------



## Ezekiel17 (Nov 12, 2009)

the main thing is that i need to decide to buy feminized or regular.... i would prefer feminized but i need to know what would be better...???


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 12, 2009)

i was reading these the other day,
the first 2 are a must read and the others are deffinatly good info
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Marijuana_Cultivation/Producing_Seeds
http://boards.cannabis.com/grow-faqs/34027-somas-version-making-feminized-seeds.html

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/78710-how-make-colloidal-silver-make-2.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/49671-how-make-female-seeds.html

in the first rollitup link ganjagodess says not to use plants grown from fems to creat fem seeds,
its alot to read and im unsure which method im going to use...
goodluck


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cheese101 said:


> You Say Not Hermies If Not Stressed But You Clearly Point Out You Give Them CS To Stress Them To Hermie LMAO
> Trust Me Ive Done It Befor Mate Dnt Go Giving Advice You Cant Give Or Youve Read Off The Net You Should Not Stress To Herm Let It Doit Itself
> He Dont Wanna Self Polinate He Wants To Polinate Another Plant Ther For If Stressed To Herm Then It Will Most Likly Stay In The Genetics Meaning That The Pollen Be Less Reliable


Plants especially weed, are good at reproducing. They aren't supposed to go without being pollinated, sensimilla is pretty man made for the most part. they are so good at reproducing that they will hermie and pollinate themselves if stressed/need be. 
You would not be creating hermy seeds nor plants that are hermie from the get go, but seeds that carried the trait to hermaprhodize when introduced to levels of stress that the parent plant was exposed to.
Flowering an unpollinated plant for that long, that is stress too, mate, like it or not. If you wanted to do it like a pro, then you would have to use a ton of plants. The plant that took the longest/most CS to make it hermie ( or in cheese's case, the plant that flowered the longest b4 hermying) would be the pollen u'd want, since it came from plant that had the highest resistance to hermi-ing, and its resistance would carry on thru its offspring. All pot plants have hermies in their genes. I agree that u don't want an all-hermie crop. but From what ur saying, if I used pollen from a hermie that was induced by any way, and pollinated a feminized plant, the resulting plants would be more likely to hermie since they came from a plant that was hermied, which is only slightly true. If I took two clones from the same mother, and harvested pollen from one ur way (over flowering), and harvested the pollen from the other induced by stress from Colloidal sivler, then pollen A(the cheese101 way) and Pollen B (from Colloidal silver) would have the same genetic make up. You would be continuing the same genetics to w/e female was pollinated. And have the same chances of producing a variety of female,male, or hermie seeds in the future. But Im sure u already knew this cheese101. By the way, its ok to use punctuation when u type.


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 12, 2009)

What would be better is a matter of opinion. You want to buy seeds only once, so you have to make more seeds out of the first batch you buy. If you buy regular seeds you will forever have to sort out the males, and have the added wasted grow space. If you buy fem. you will have to either take the extra time or effectively reduce ur potential harvest by inducing one of the plants to herm and make seeds. But u only have to do it once and u could have a hundred seeds no prob. Compared to having to deal with the males for as long as u grow that line. If u do it right there is no increased chance of furthering hermy genes. Read the first two links 400whps provided, informative and accurate. If u want to go completely organic then u'll have to herm with light stress (including over flowering). But even tho thats "organic" its not exactly "o'naturale" seeing as its artificial light, manipulated by a person, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## asdfva (Nov 13, 2009)

Ezekiel17 said:


> the main thing is that* i need to decide to buy* feminized or regular....


If I were you, I would buy regular to ensure
that I was able to procure true male genetics. 

Making stable strains should be the goal. 
All this unnatural cross breeding of crosses is 
killing the true diversity of the landrace strains. 

Buy regular seeds. KEEP your best male and 
harvest his pollen or keep him in veg. Genetic
gold so to speak. 

As for making seeds at home, controlled...

Use this link:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

Good luck.


----------



## jdoghawk (Oct 14, 2010)

This has been a very educational thread. It will save me time and money, $$ from seed purchases and time with the hassles with male plants. I'm gonna make a note on collodial silver and go from there.


----------



## closeoneeye (Jul 4, 2011)

Cheese101 said:


> You Say Not Hermies If Not Stressed But You Clearly Point Out You Give Them CS To Stress Them To Hermie LMAO
> Trust Me Ive Done It Befor Mate Dnt G.................


Sorry to butt in, was just reading the forum, some helpful information. Think I have an A-sexual in the making lol and didnt want it to pollinate the others. But Cheese101, are the capitals really necessary on every word?


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 4, 2011)

It involves a lot of selective breeding.
You'll have to go through several generations, killing off intersex/hermaprodite plants on the way.
Eventually you'll stabilize the the feminization process.

Read up on Komodo Dragon females, they have the ability to produce eggs, on their own, that will hatch all males. Once you backcross a male kid, to the original mother, the females start showing up. It's kind of like a recessive trait in my head.


----------

